# The original farmer-philosopher



## Futhark (Oct 28, 2007)

Okay, I may not be the original, but I am a farmer, and I do tend to wax philosophical.  As long as nobody holds a copyright on the phrase, though, I'll run with it.

As far as the "about me" part goes, there's not much.  Like I said before, I run a small (~110 acre) farm:  goats and cattle, mostly.  By day, I'm an accountant-in-training.  Weekends and nights, I write.  Or try to.  And for vacations, I like to head out to the Great Plains during late spring and storm chase a bit.  So you could say I have... ah... varied interests.  (You could also say that I'm horribly confused.)

My writing interests tend toward prose fiction.  I have a love of strangeness, so I tend to gravitate toward the scifi/fantasy/horror trinity, though I don't really fit into any of those camps.  I also have a keen interest in graphic novels (the writing part-- I can't even draw stickmen straight).  

I hope to find some kindred spirits here.  From what I've read so far, this bunch looks to be my type of people: opinionated, intelligent, and (most importantly) literate.  

Talk to you soon!

Oh, and one last note.  I'm sure you've noticed, but I just wanted to warn you.  I have an addiction:  parenthetical remarks.  (I can't help it; I just love them.)  Ack!  You see?

You've been warned.


----------



## mi is happy (Oct 28, 2007)

Helo and welcome! If you need some help or someone to talk to just PM me!


----------



## DoctorBadAss (Oct 28, 2007)

A kindred spirit! Welcome, from another recently welcomed. I have to admit I was drawn to your entrance by the name. I'm no expert on the subject, but I surely admire that anyone these days knows what in blazes the futhark is  Kudos to you sir, and again, welcome.


----------



## Winterstorm (Oct 29, 2007)

Hello Futhark and welcome.


----------



## Shinn (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi there and welcome to the forum, Futhark 

~ Shinn


----------



## Futhark (Oct 29, 2007)

DoctorBadAss said:


> I'm no expert on the subject, but I surely admire that anyone these days knows what in blazes the futhark is


 
Har! Thanks. Admiration returned. Long live esoteric knowledge!


----------



## Alex McKee (Oct 29, 2007)

Esoteric? The Futhark? 
Blimey, next you'll be telling me people don't know why the alphabet is called the alphabet...!

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Futhark (Oct 29, 2007)

Alex McKee said:


> Esoteric? The Futhark?
> Blimey, next you'll be telling me people don't know why the alphabet is called the alphabet...!


 
The "esoteric" part was meant to be a joke. My grasp of humor is a little off at 3:00 in the morning... sorry :smile:


----------



## Nickie (Oct 29, 2007)

Nice to meet you, and welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------



## Hawke (Oct 29, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the community, Futhark. Good to meet you. Enjoy!


----------

